# Neuer AWS Shop online



## Angelwebshop (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

ab sofort ist auch unser neuer Shop online. 

www.angelwebshop.de

Schaut mal rein viele neue Produkte, und vor allem Top Sonderangebote.


----------

